# The Beatles on 60's on 6



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

On of the things I loved about XM was I could always count on hearing a Beatles song at the top of every hour on 60's on 6. I noticed over the last few days that this seems to have stopped. Is this another result of the "merger"?
I hope its just temporary!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I just started listening to the 60's on 6 AFTER the channels merged so I never knew they did that. I like that channel very much. What I had been doing is always keeping a pre-set button on one of the decades channels, but changing which decade I decided to play.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I, for one, would like to see a dedicated Beatles channel.

I know that may never happen due to all the "legal stuff" that would have to be taken care of but they had a lot of music and a lot of it was/is covered by other artists and not too mention all the interviews etc...

A radio station in Memphis used to play all the Beatles tunes on New Years Day and it took all day to play them. I believe it was called "The Beatles From A to Z"....or something like that.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I, for one, would like to see a dedicated Beatles channel.
> 
> I know that may never happen due to all the "legal stuff" that would have to be taken care of but they had a lot of music and a lot of it was/is covered by other artists and not too mention all the interviews etc...
> 
> A radio station in Memphis used to play all the Beatles tunes on New Years Day and it took all day to play them. I believe it was called "The Beatles From A to Z"....or something like that.


Gee you read my mind :eek2: I know some subs don't like channels for single performers, but The Beatles don't really fit that description being a group. Plus you could also add the songs the singers did after the group broke up. There would be lots of music there. I mean if Sirius XM can have E Street they should certainly go for The Beatles Channel. No offense to the subs who like E Street, but IMHO Bruce has just not done enough music that has been popular to have his own channel. I really love the Elvis Channel myself and think it is appropriate that The King of Rock and Roll has his own channel. But you are right it probably can't happen now especially with Sirius XM being in so much debt right now anyway


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

sasserfolk said:


> On of the things I loved about XM was I could always count on hearing a Beatles song at the top of every hour on 60's on 6. I noticed over the last few days that this seems to have stopped. Is this another result of the "merger"?
> I hope its just temporary!


All the music channels are now the same on both services, in many or most cases being programmed by people who were working for Sirius before the merger, so if you liked something that used to be on the XM 60's channel you should drop a note to the people at Sirius XM. They do listen. Due to subscriber requests, they brought back two music channels that were initially dropped in the process of creating the one common set of music channels.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> All the music channels are now the same on both services, in many or most cases being programmed by people who were working for Sirius before the merger, so if you liked something that used to be on the XM 60's channel you should drop a note to the people at Sirius XM. They do listen. Due to subscriber requests, they brought back two music channels that were initially dropped in the process of creating the one common set of music channels.


There is a Matt the Cat petition. The 50's (and 60's channels) sound like Top 40 am since he was let go as a PD. I liked the channels when they were "decades" channels. They are now "pop" channels, narrowing the play lists greatly. My guess is the fewer songs they play, the fewer royalties they have to pay.


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I, for one, would like to see a dedicated Beatles channel.
> 
> I know that may never happen due to all the "legal stuff" that would have to be taken care of but they had a lot of music and a lot of it was/is covered by other artists and not too mention all the interviews etc...
> 
> A radio station in Memphis used to play all the Beatles tunes on New Years Day and it took all day to play them. I believe it was called "The Beatles From A to Z"....or something like that.


I (and many others) would love a dedicated Beatles channel. There is more than enough material. In fact, I would say that you could have a Beatles channel, a John channel, a Paul channel, a George channel and a Ringo channel! Those who agree need to let Sirius/XM know! If you'd like this, go to http://www.xmradio.com/help/emailus.xmc and make your feelings known.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I, for one, would like to see an END to these one-artist channels. There's not an infinite supply of bandwidth out there, folks! I *much* prefer a special day or two (maybe even as long as a week) for stuff like that.

Tell me - string together every album by the Beatles, McCartney (Wings & otherwise), Ringo, Lennon and Harrison and how much material would you have?

Take the example of "Yes". They put out music in four decades with 29 albums containing original music. Each member has a solo career as well with some members having careers with other groups (like Steve Howe with Asia or Bill Bruford with King Crimson). XM had 48 solid hours on the late, lamented "Music Lab" channel - they called it "Yes Days". Covered EVERYTHING they did. They don't need to run something like that 24/7/365. People who want to listen to nothing but their favorite band probably have that playlist on their iPod.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

To each his own, but I think if they are going to have a channel like E Street they could do much better with a Beatles Channel. Paul today in his 60's is still more popular nationally than Bruce ever was IMHO.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I, for one, would like to see a dedicated Beatles channel.
> 
> I know that may never happen due to all the "legal stuff" that would have to be taken care of but they had a lot of music and a lot of it was/is covered by other artists and not too mention all the interviews etc...
> 
> A radio station in Memphis used to play all the Beatles tunes on New Years Day and it took all day to play them. I believe it was called "The Beatles From A to Z"....or something like that.


There is at least one internet radio station that is Beatles only. Sorry I can't think of the name at the moment, but if you use iTunes, you can find it there.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've noticed they play a surprising number of Beatles tunes on "The Bridge" (XM 27). I've even heard a few of my old favorites like Norwegian Wood!!


----------



## sasserfolk (Aug 7, 2005)

Maybe someone at Sirius/XM is paying attention as they just announced a dedicated Paul Macartney channel starting on Feb 14. Its a great start!


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

djlong said:


> I, for one, would like to see an END to these one-artist channels. There's not an infinite supply of bandwidth out there, folks! I *much* prefer a special day or two (maybe even as long as a week) for stuff like that.
> 
> Tell me - string together every album by the Beatles, McCartney (Wings & otherwise), Ringo, Lennon and Harrison and how much material would you have?
> 
> Take the example of "Yes". They put out music in four decades with 29 albums containing original music. Each member has a solo career as well with some members having careers with other groups (like Steve Howe with Asia or Bill Bruford with King Crimson). XM had 48 solid hours on the late, lamented "Music Lab" channel - they called it "Yes Days". Covered EVERYTHING they did. They don't need to run something like that 24/7/365. People who want to listen to nothing but their favorite band probably have that playlist on their iPod.


Problem is not a lot of us have 48hrs to sit down and listen to it. The nice thing about a dedicated channel is you can tune to it when you can (like on your commute) and always catch songs from your favorite artist with many lesser known and varying material instead of the same say 10 songs.

Bandwidth is not unlimited, but there are a LOT of station slots and dedicating a station to something like The Beatles who are so broadly liked and appreciated, plus have a ton of material would not be a bad thing IMO.

As has been brought up, there are stations dedicated to others that have much less popular material and appeal.


----------

